# I got a job!!!!!



## menu (Mar 9, 2011)

ha. face tats and all. just pretty pumped on it. been years.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! What are you doing?


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 9, 2011)

congrats!!!


----------



## menu (Mar 9, 2011)

Missy said:


> Congratulations! What are you doing?


 
Ill be cooking at a italian restaurant. before I hit the rails and what not I worked in another italian restaurant.


----------



## mylon (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet, I'm working for a few months now too, feels good man. Congrats.


----------



## MrD (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got a job too, feelsgoodman, Cant wait to get paid! lol


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got a job too. I just quit too. I worked there about three weeks and when the second payday rolled around they told me I had to wait another two weeks for a check. Plus they didn't pay the employees with a check and pay stub like any other job, they paid in cash out the till. All kinds of shady shit going on at that Subway. I'm supposed to get a check in the mail next week, we'll see. I've already talked to subway corporate and ratted them out on a ton of shit that's against subway policy, reported them to the BBB, and filed a wage claim dispute. I'ma get this place shut down if I can. On that wage claim shit though there's not much that can be done. I have another suite with this festival I worked for, they've owed me about 2 grand for the last year and I haven't hear shit back from the labor people. I hate work. But congrats on the jobs fellas.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 10, 2011)

What's a "job"? Oh you mean the thing that I have fought my life against. Ah, poverty, I'd never want anything more. If I need cash, I'll find a way, but a 9 to 5, nah I'll pass. What is a job for anyways but to keep a society in motion and to allow Amerikans to fuck each other for that big screen TV? But that's just me. Now I'll follow the crowd. Congrats!


----------



## MrD (Mar 10, 2011)

RevRapidVagabond719 said:


> What is a job for anyways but to keep a society in motion and to allow Amerikans to fuck each other for that big screen TV?


 
Fuck that, I want a new computer!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Mar 10, 2011)

second rev.

its hard to be an idealist in the city


----------



## mylon (Mar 11, 2011)

RevRapidHomeguardForThePast5Years said:


> What's a "job"? Oh you mean the thing that I have fought my life against. Ah, poverty, I'd never want anything more. If I need cash, I'll find a way, but a 9 to 5, nah I'll pass. What is a job for anyways but to keep a society in motion and to allow Amerikans to fuck each other for that big screen TV? But that's just me. Now I'll follow the crowd. Congrats!



Wait, so you can like, get by, without a job, tell me more! You saw right through me too - I am fucking EVERYONE for big screen tvs.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 11, 2011)

Aren't you already, or has Mom and Dad been supporting you?
I can list at least 5 ways to survive without a 9 to 5:
1) Learn a trade and never have to be a servant.
2) Panhandle and dumpster dive.
3) Squatting.
4) Learn horticulture and produce your own produce. Excuse me animal rights, but go on the hunt. But use everything as the Native Indians would. Along with that, quit eating pork, beef, and other mass slaughtered animals. And take only what you need. One deer will last a while, while a rabbit will last for one meal.
5) Become a mountain man or woman!
Now if you want all that society has to offer, like TVs Ipods, ride a Harley and be free, then by all means get a job. If you have a son, then by all means, get a job. But that nice place to live turns into needing a bigger place and more stuff, then you lose control. Plus when the lower classes and the underclasses tend to stay as a servant making slave wages, the only way to get up in the world is to conform to it's policies.
And don't believe those stupid assholes in Hollywood sporting mohawks and anti authoritarian beliefs. They only exist to give false hope that one day, just one day, maybe I might also be rich and wear my mohawk, and be respected. The rich and powerful hate us, whether we travel or not, for believing we can be autonomous. The people, for the, say, half of the population hate us because we don't conform but rather form our own.
Anyways, there is the list you so requested on how to survive without a job. Any more questions? I got a kick out of your pun. Very original, I might just change my name to that, however it is my minister name and it might just remain, as I will in this town till December 20th of 2012. Gathering supplies and out. You're welcome to come up in life if you choose, I don't own you.


----------



## MrD (Mar 11, 2011)

I bet you read allot of crimethinc.


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 11, 2011)

I love how everyone considers panhandling so righteous. Make no mistake, most of us are parasites. Feeding off the spillover and kindness/guilt of the rest of society. Dumpster diving, is nothing more than scavenging the scraps the wolves felt where no good to eat. Squatting is nothing more than B & E of an unoccupied building. Even if you learned a trade you're still someones slave. You still have to get supplies to do your work, still need a place to trade the crap you produce. Learning horticulture and hunting are decent ideas, untill fish and game come and fine/imprison you for illegal hunting, or maybe you thin the game out too much and fuck the environment there. Not to mention you still need supplies to farm, supplies you won't be able to produce yourself unless your an "everyman". And lastly being a mountain man... unless you own that scrap of land sooner or later someone will find you and fine/evict you.
Financially, culturally, and socially we're all trapped. There is very little one can do to live "free" or "off the grid". Maybe a 5-6 hundred years ago one could have pulled it off, but today, I find it very unlikely. Ideals are for suckers. Just try and be happy in life, eh? Be it a 9-5, a shit switching restaurant job, a whole foods dumpster, pocket full of change, or the bottom of a bottle. As long as your happy and living your life then your doing the best you can, anything outside of that is controlled from up on high by the powers that be. Has been and will always be. So seriously, fuck it all, do what makes you happy cause that's all your gonna get outta life.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hit the nail on the head dude


----------



## MrD (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Matt, And yeah, I agree %100!


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 12, 2011)

This site is called "SQUAT the Planet" right? You know, I may be new to this sight, but the one reason I came here was due to the fact that it based on squatting and freight hopping, not the fact that you got a job. Go to Facebook, I'm there, and I fucking hate it, but I don't use telephones, and I do keep up with my family. As far as we all being parasites, what are you 21, thinking that it is cool to be a pessimist? Shit, as far as tradesmen still being slaves, I don't have to serve people I don't want to. Put that in your pipe and smoke it. But, that's life experience and it seems that you're just now feeling what it's like to be outta Mom and Dad's house, and feeling how hard it is, you think, "Well, maybe I can't take this life but should just give in." I was getting spat on 15 years ago for being a gutter punk but, I never let it get me down. I make my world, I don't follow other's. Plus, my views tend to lean towards self sufficiency, not co dependency. We live in a country where you can be replaced, removed and refused no matter what the case may be. If you lose your job, what'll you do then since squatting, panhandling, being a tradesman or a mountain man seems to be something you felt bad for doing, and so decided to just settle down, get a job and live the "normal" life? What then, just be a pessimist and kill yourself. I have no shame, and, in turn, I tend to attract people. I don't beg, Oh please sir, but instead I give something in return, whether a smile, decent conversation, manual labor, whatever. But then again, I'm not the young traveler any more. Oh how I love getting older. Still the same heart, but a much wiser brain.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Panhandling/busking is still a job of some sort, only your bosses are in the form of strangers passing by. You are still putting time and energy into monetary gain. The closest thing most of us can get, at the moment, to full fledged liberation, is in the heart. So I don't think it matters too much if you have a different boss everyday or the same one. Either way if you're working for monetary gain, when the money comes based on looks, class, performance, ect. ect. you're still being controlled by a money dependent world. The advantage is you wont get fired if you decided to take a few days off. So maybe it's not parallel, but I think it's similar enough to not have to attack him for having a normal job, as long as he says "I quit" when he wants to quit and not "I can't afford to lose this", then I think he'll be ok.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 12, 2011)

In the downloads section, I have uploaded many books as to what I read.Please give them a shot at reading and maybe you'll understand as to why I think the way I do. That with a complete hatred for normalcy.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Sense there are no constant seeds for Gremlins , will do. I'd do it anyways of course, just have Gremlins on the mind.


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey man, I'm not putting down squatting, spanging, or being self sufficient. I'm just saying it's not really feasible in this day in age to live completely independent by yourself without any papers or legal mumbo jumbo. That's not pessimism, that's a fact. Also, what do you call something that lives off the scraps and handouts of others? A bum, leech, parasite, mooch, whatever you wanna call it. We just don't get grief for it cause we do it to complete strangers instead of our friends and family. And tradesman are slaves, we are all slaves in one sense or another, and you have to sell/trade your goods eventually. You'd most definitely have to deal with someone you didn't want to eventually or to terms you where not happy with, that's business. We all have a master to answer to. It's the level of control we allow to be placed upon ourselves that sets us apart. If we didn't answer that call once and a while we'd all be sitting in prison. Regardless you missed the point of my post: DO WHAT YOU LIKE; what ever makes you happy, no need to give some kid shit for being happy he got a job and wanting to share it with the community. I mean for fucks sake the kids got face tats.

And your right this site is SQUAT The Planet, and it is based on squating/alternative housing, (_Squat the Planet_ is a networking forum for travelers of the underground, the hobos, migrant punks, and other alternative adventurers of the world. {from google}) but if you happened to look around you'd notice there's all kinds of people here. Current and past transients, local squatter kids, house kids, random old guys, people from all walks of life man. Lastly, I think people put to much emphasis on train hopping when referring to this site. It's only one way to travel, and it's only one of the forum categories, also if you hop trains your gonna hitchhike eventually.

And damn man, was the personal attack really necessary? I'm 24, not 21. I'm not a fucking pessimist, I'm really much more of an optimist. I'm also a realist (if that's even an 'ist'), and I may be a bit nihilistic at times, but I'm usually pretty happy and I always make the best out of my situation. I just try not to buy into any bullshit and like to keep it as simple as possible. Besides man, you saying I'm a pessimist for saying the we are parasites by asking for money (or telling jokes, flying a funny sign, playing guitar, ect.) is just you assumeing I view parasites negatively. Some sure, but there are some that are beneficial. And the way I view the parasite that is myself and most everyone on this site is beneficial. When your spanging you give every single person that gives you money a boost, a sense of moral righteousness that comes from giving. Plus I'm boosting the economy and keeping alcohol and tobacco stocks up. That's something, eh?

Isn't being a tradesman the same thing as having a job?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 12, 2011)

I work when I need to, I'm unemployed in April to travel but when I get back I'm gonna work again, if me and my buddy dont leave again, cuz I like to drive and ride.


----------



## cheeses (Mar 13, 2011)

i got a job havnt spanged in four months and i like it, got kinda sick of asking people that allready have kids and family to support, not saying im not gonna again, but working for my own pay feels good, as a side note when i pan im straght up about what im gonna use the money for if someone asks


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 19, 2011)

menu said:


> Ill be cooking at a italian restaurant. before I hit the rails and what not I worked in another italian restaurant.


 
that is awesome. some of my best memories are cooking in kitchens. i worked the line for years and cooked in all sorts of restaurants. learn as much as you can and its something you can use. i used to travel around and take seasonal jobs in the NE during tourist season. there is something fun about being in the kitchen, getting your ass handed to you with tickets, the atmosphere, the comradery amongst the cooks, 16-18 hr days.... fuck i miss it. if i didnt work for my bro id still be doing this kind of work.

also begging for money from people is not a job. its being lazy and unproductive.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 26, 2011)

Personally, I apologize for the bullshitting. I am just trying to strike my point of self sufficiency. I am not against work, more like working for people who don't care. People that'll do layoffs and leave you stuck having to pay bills with nothing. Having a trade puts you in charge, as it should be in our own personal lives.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Mar 28, 2011)

theres nothing wrong with getting a job. and he even said that its right before he hit the rails. fuckin lay off. 

CONGRATS MENU.


----------



## vagabond719r (Mar 30, 2011)

All I can say is, Man things have changed. Maybe everything can be infiltrated. If you wanna work, go ahead. If you wanna travel, go ahead. If you wanna say fuck it all, there is no hope, go right the fuck ahead. In any sense, as I grow older, I realize that I am just an individualist, fuck scenes, fuck fads, and fuck trying to go online to talk with people. I'll stick to those physically around me. Good job fighting the system people.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 30, 2011)

Because yeah, everyone who travels/squats/panhandles/busks cares about fighting the system. 

Like it has been mentioned before, try to enjoy life. Self-improvement and happiness is different for everyone. 

I love to ride, play music, write my shitty little novellas, dive into rivers and lakes, live grim, and philosophize about love, the universe, and how annoying people like you are. I have plenty of radical leanings, as I'm sure most of us do, but it's hard to try and be happy with my life if I just stay pissed at normalcy and "the man" my entire life. I do stupid acts of romanticized activism such as participating in black blocs (not saying they don't do anything, but this is the US), occupying universities, and putting shitty ass banners/wheatpastes up all over the place like some kind of over-compensating douchebag, but hey.

Sometimes I want that goddamn iPod. I want that new video game (Elder Scrolls V? Fuck yeah. Gonna make me a Dark-Elf archer/mage, nukkah). And I want that damn Carl's Jr. Jalapeno burger. Oh, and Catfish from NOLA (my one true love).

You may call it some kind of contradictory identity-crisis. Honestly, that may be half-right (aren't most people in a constant limbo of second guessing themselves?), but really, I just want to be fulfilled. I want to be healthy. And mainly, I just want to be inspired. Fuck the bias. Always fuck the bias.

This has turned into me fucking rambling again, but honestly. Lay off of trying to analyze and belittle other intelligent and well-informed individuals' confirmed pursuits of happiness. It gets you nowhere.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)

menu said:


> ha. face tats and all. just pretty pumped on it. been years.



good for you


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 31, 2011)

haha loser


----------



## FigTree (Apr 2, 2011)

i wanna say sorry to hear that, but if you're happy about it it's good. but about all that bullshit i skimmed about any work being slavery, it's only slavery if you're bowing down to someone you don't respect/want to work for. working for yourself or someone you feel good about being 'beneath' is not slavery, it's just work. there -is- a difference.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 4, 2011)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> haha loser



aye aye captain!


----------



## Nelco (Apr 4, 2011)

FigTree said:


> i wanna say sorry to hear that, but if you're happy about it it's good. but about all that bullshit i skimmed about any work being slavery, it's only slavery if you're bowing down to someone you don't respect/want to work for. working for yourself or someone you feel good about being 'beneath' is not slavery, it's just work. there -is- a difference.



not really


----------



## Nelco (Apr 10, 2011)

congrats


----------

